# My new tegu enclosure w/pictures



## Bentley83 (Oct 17, 2009)

Here is my tegu cage its finally done. I had lots of fun making it and im sure all 3 tegus will like it too. I will take better pictures with a camera. I took these pictures with my cell phone. I will take some pictures with the tegus in their cage.


Chris


----------



## TanMan57 (Oct 17, 2009)

Looks good, what are the dimensions? Also whats the outside covered with? I like that look is it like a sheet of some sort?


----------



## Dom3rd (Oct 17, 2009)

Looks good!!


----------



## Bentley83 (Oct 17, 2009)

Well...the cage is 8x4x4 and the color of paint i used is called "toasty". Its a brown color its not too dark, and not too light ,its right in the middle. Fits the cage very well. 

Chris


----------



## txrepgirl (Oct 17, 2009)

How do you open it ? in those pictures it doesn't look like the glass slides open.It's nice and big and I like the color, too.Can't wait to see some more pictures off it.


----------



## DZLife (Oct 17, 2009)

Nice!, Simple, yet sufficient.


----------



## Bentley83 (Oct 18, 2009)

There is a door on the side of the cage.


Chris


----------



## txrepgirl (Oct 18, 2009)

Oh, OK.I don't want to be rude but having the door on the side like that isn't it a lot harder to clean the enclosure ?


----------



## Bentley83 (Oct 18, 2009)

No.... I dont have a problem with the door being on the side of the cage. 

Chris


----------



## Bentley83 (Oct 20, 2009)

I got my lights working.


Chris


----------



## BOOZER (Oct 20, 2009)

txrepgirl said:


> Oh, OK.I don't want to be rude but having the door on the side like that isn't it a lot harder to clean the enclosure ?



i have to agree!! at 8' (feet) isnt it hard to get at for cleaning?? other than my small minor pe :cheers rsonal PICK, looks kick as$!!


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Oct 20, 2009)

looking good bro i know you were working on it for awhile good job


----------

